# Leucistic



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought I was pretty much up on my critter pigmentation variances, but I just saw an article in my favorite magazine with a viewer's sent in picture of a cardinal with some rather unusual pigmentation. Not albinisim or melanism, but... leucism.

Cool lookin for sure. First I've heard of the term. Now I'm edjamacated! Lol whoda thunk? 

I'm also wondering how many ducks, turkeys, yotes I've called piebald or melans were a actually leucies? :what:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leucism


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Kansas wildlife and parks, march issue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

My co-worker saw a yellow cardinal the other day. Xanthochromism. I think it's easier to read Fox In Socks than pronounce some of these!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Omg, that's amazing.  

Thanks for sharing.  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthochromism 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dVCt8EA2...ic),+Muskingum+Co.,+OH+March+8,+2014+(1).JPG 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

being into snake collecting for many years ive seen just about every color variation there is. leucistics are my favorite that ive come across but unfortunately they are also the highest price snakes. some lucys can go for upwards of $20,000 depending on the species. 

Blue eyed leucistic ball python...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A couple white Robbins around the house over here


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> being into snake collecting for many years ive seen just about every color variation there is. leucistics are my favorite that ive come across but unfortunately they are also the highest price snakes. some lucys can go for upwards of $20,000 depending on the species.
> 
> Blue eyed leucistic ball python...


That's where I'm familiar with them from. Went to a reptile convention in Grand Rapids about 20 years ago and they had some leucistics there. REALLY neat.


----------

